# Ka'anapali Beach Club Erosion



## artringwald (Aug 17, 2016)

Any KBC owners know what the plans are to fix the erosion? It's threatening the sidewalk along the beach. They already lost at least one tree.


----------



## matbec (Aug 19, 2016)

*Don't think any plans are in place yet*

Hi. Not an owner or a member, just a guest - but when we checked in on Aug 8 2016, we were handed a memo addressed to "Owners, Members and Guest" from Resort Management. The following is an excerpt: 


Spa/Jacuzzi Installation:
The contractors will start the barricading of the pool on Monday, June 13th. That will last through October 13th to install a new 22 person adult only Jacuzzi.

Beach Front Erosion:
KBC has experienced continuous severe erosion on both its northern and southern ends of the resort property due to El Nino which caused coastal damage on the North and South facing shorelines of Maui. We have been working with both State and County officials and Coastal Planners to try and find a solution to the erosion. We obtained a shoreline certification less than one year ago and for jurisdictional purposes (i.e., permitting) could potential _(sic)_ be used. Whether OCCL or County Planing takes the lead is incidental as we would be glad to apply to either agency or both if required for erosion response. ​

The memo isn't dated, but it sounds like they've been handing the same memo out since before mid-June.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 19, 2016)

matbec said:


> Hi. Not an owner or a member, just a guest - but when we checked in on Aug 8 2016, we were handed a memo addressed to "Owners, Members and Guest" from Resort Management. The following is an excerpt:
> 
> 
> Spa/Jacuzzi Installation:
> ...



Thanks, I'm surprised that we didn't get the same memo.


----------

